# A Featherweight cover for a friend!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are too much fun to make!









I sewed this one on the 401 this time. I'm still waiting on my welting (piping) feet to arrive for the 222, but I already had some for the 401 and they're much easier to make piping with than a zipper foot.










This is one of my newest pantograph designs by Urban Elementz, called "Petal Pushers". I reduced it a ton to get the scale where I needed it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very cute. I need to make covers for my machines. I am very bad. I rarely cover any of them.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, you make the cutest stuff!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I love doing home dec stuff better than anything... or maybe totes. So many creative possibilities, and so easy to do, unlike clothes... and way less time than quilts!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful CJ. I love the blue and yellow. You have the best dressed sewing machines.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ, can I be your friend too??  That is beautiful!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You've inspired me. I'll have to make one for my 301.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

You did a great job. How do you find the time to sew all those petals?
I am going to try to make one.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The petals... you mean in the quilting? I have a long arm and it's computerized. That took about 15 minutes .


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot fancier than the one I made for our 401. It doesn't have a top so we made a cover from pre-quilted material. Works, but no prize in the appearance department.

Joe


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL........
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I made a couple more, LOL


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are really cute! Like dresses for sewing machines.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Would you care to share how you make those?? I hate the hard covers my Janome's came with. I always seem to bang up something or knock something over and something soft and pretty would make it much more fun to actually cover the machine (you know - so it doesn't get gummed up with cat hair?)


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Super-duper!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wildfire, I have a couple of free machine cover tutorials on my blog you might be able to adapt to fit your machines. This particular one I'm writing up a pattern for and will be offering it for sale.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I just have to ask. Does everyone put covers on their machines? I never do unless I am unplugging it for a while to put another in its place. My sewing room is so small that as much as I love the look of those I know they would be in the way.

I have to say, your sewing room must look really cheerful with them all in place.

I am so tempted but I know they would be in the way.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I keep all of my machines covered all the time. Dust is very hard on electronics, and no matter how great of a housekeeper you are, sewing rooms are always dusty from the fabrics and threads.

When I sit down to use a machine, I put the cover over the back of my chair, it's totally out of the way.

I also unplug my machines whenever they are not being used, even though they are all in voltage regulated APC units.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I switch off the units they are plugged into when I am done. I jump up and down so much I am fairly certain anything on the back of the chair would end up on the floor.

I looked at the Ruby collection wistfully and wished I had bought some for my sewing room decor. I really need to order more stuff on line. The "local" shops don't carry a lot of the stuff that really sings to me.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

countrysunshine said:


> Okay, I just have to ask. Does everyone put covers on their machines? I never do unless I am unplugging it for a while to put another in its place. My sewing room is so small that as much as I love the look of those I know they would be in the way.
> 
> I have to say, your sewing room must look really cheerful with them all in place.
> 
> I am so tempted but I know they would be in the way.


I do, but that's mostly because I'm a LOUSY housekeeper.  My machine would never get dusted and I sure don't want her sitting there collecting it!

Besides, once I slip the cover on, I cut tuck a lot of my little "stuff" under it also, and my sewing table is instantly neat.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My vintage machines I like looking at. So, I don't mind dusting. They are so pretty I hate the thought of keeping them covered. I have them out in a couple of rooms in the house, not just the sewing room.

I know it is my mother and my grandmother in me that keeps me from doing it. They would call it frou-frou. Women in my family don't do much frou-frou.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the mauve one best colors.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

CJ...those are wonderful! You have such a designer's eye for this type of item. How you need to SELL these patterns!

Country sunshine, I am like our and don't cover my machines. I love looking at them!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Women in my family don't do "frou-frou" either... much to my dismay growing up! I love it! If it's not pretty, I don't want it! LOL

I use to drive my poor mother nuts (and still do!) because I am so fussy and everything always has to be "just so" with me. I never minded (much) going without something, but I never could stand having something that wasn't exactly how I wanted it! It's either exactly how I want it or I don't want it. Good thing my hubby is exactly how I want him eh? Hehehe


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, what a relief for Jim! I would hate to see you trade him in now!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

She woundn't have to trade him in--she could just alter and long-arm him!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am glad she likes him as is. I have only seen some distant pictures of him but frankly, Jim doesn't look like a ruffles and lace kind of guy!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I keep meaning to say, I really like the second one. I need it to only have one ruffle. I love that line of fabric. I caved and bought a kit in it with a coupon from a shop in Texas. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Moda Etchings? Me too, love it! The bottom one (aqua) is also from that line.

Jim is most adaptable. LOL He's up for anything from wrestling to quilting.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought it was but I prefer more red. It is my favorite color.

My husband has no gender roles, either. He figured out long ago that if I could change the oil on a tractor for him or disc a field it was only fair he be able to stir a pot and stitch a seam. I think it makes them happier, too.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have one of those too, sunshine. 

My husband thinks being able to cook and do basic sewing is just part of being a grown-up who is able to take care of himself. He's always been puzzled by those guys who seem almost proud of the fact that they can't do their own mending or cooking...


----------

